# Help! My computer cannot detect my mp3 player. Any Solutions?



## ahsayn (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a Sandisk Sansa clip (2GB) as a gift for christmas :smile:. But my computer is not detecting it. I think the problem is with my computer not the mp3 player. When i connect the mp3 player to the computer with the USB cable, a USB icon appears in the corner showing that it detects the USB but the computer is not detecting the mp3 player. I tried using other USB ports but that didn't work. Someone please help me. I want to put music on the mp3 player :upset:. Help!:sigh:


----------



## ombada (Nov 29, 2007)

Did you install the drivers (the CD it came with) and make sure that they are up to date? Also whatever you are using to try and upload the music onto the device, you might want to check if that is updated.


----------



## ahsayn (Dec 26, 2007)

I updated my windows media player and now it works. I can upload music on the mp3 player and it can charge. I also downloaded a driver or something *i can't remember what it is* from the sansa website and i think that helped too.


----------

